
I wrote a bunch of scripts and plugins to enjoy the Beatles better - novoreorx
https://github.com/reorx/beatles
======
novoreorx
Because I'm not that familiar with every The Beatles song to recognize who
is/are the vocal(s), I wrote a bunch of scripts to help me achieve that, in
both manual and automatic way. The repo includes three components: a python
cli to search The Beatles song by title, and shows vocals and year
information; a BitBar plugin that uses the python cli to display track info in
menubar; an alfred workflow to search the songs quickly through alfred. Now
I'm listening to these beautiful songs all day long, with the singer's naming
on my eys, just like they are always there with me :)

